

Save your Bandwidth- Start downloading files directly in your Dropbox - nerdyhacker
http://www.boxmydownloads.com/

======
kken
There are already plenty of media downloaders that provide their own file
space and integrated playback ability. For example put.io.

Loading large files to Dropbox, where you cannot stream them, seems like a
step back.

Besides, the site is a bit confusing to me. You should be more clear about the
difference between the paid and the free plan.

